# Let's see those rescue horses!



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if a thread like this has been this already, I searched and couldn't find one so thought it would be okay to start my own.

Let's see your rescue horses, before and after pictures! 

I really love the idea of rescuing a horse and hope to be able to do so in a few months.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I dont have any before pics but here's my boy ...Rescue horses are great! Hero is an ex racehorse and was saved from slaughter. Absolutely love my first horse and wouldn't trade my limited trained thoroughbred for the world! Hero <3


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is a work in progress right now. We call him Rascal and have no idea what breed he is.

When we got him:









Last monday - which makes it week 5 here:


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Six months ago (should have taken more photos!):

















Look at all that hair! He had about three inches of it. It hid a lot...for instance, the space between his jowels...you could easily slide four fingers standing upwards into that space and not touch anything. His face was a skull.









Definitely not the worst case I've seen, but he was getting there. For a long time he couldn't even trot for two or three minutes without getting winded. He was taken from behind a foreclosed home.

Recently:

































All he needs now is (a lot ) of muscle.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't have any great "before" pictures buuuut here is my adopted horse before and now, months later, in his transition period.

I adopted him for free with grown out feet and toes, seriously rotated feet and what we worried was heaves. He was grade 3 of 5 lame, had a lack of muscle and his owner had long since abandoned him.

Now he is spoiled and has attention and vet care and love and his feet are on the road to recovery. He no longer staggers around and everyone around the barn is blown away by how well he is doing


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*Just got her today*

This is Cherokee now, will post pics by the day prolly! She needs alot more weight put on her, and her feet trimmed plus a hole lotta love!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are outstanding horses guys. Show the world that your rescues are absolutely stunning! beautiful horses!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I wish I had some of willow when we first got her, but sadly I don't. 

Try to picture this chubby thing as a yearling with ribs sticking out, a missing eye, and covered in scars and blood. This is her as an 8 year old a few months ago


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Barney, you can also see others on my website...













1 year later.his bcs was a 1, near death, very sick, and had all kinds of issues..hes my beauty now, just recently got sick, so he lost alittle but is still doing great, but he still has diarrhea..I hate it....


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow! Everyone's horses' transformations are amazing!!!

Are PMU's considered rescue? He was rescued from slaughter in Canada and I bought him. 
I don't have any pictures of him when we got him as a frightened, scrawny, 14.3 hd., 11 mo. old with wads of winter coat on him (computer crashed, hubby has yet to figure out how to retrieve the pictures!) but here's one of us when he was 2 1/2. My head was still taller than his back!!









Now he's 18 hds and a pocket pony!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Calista when my friend rescued her

































After some time with my friend









And today










And my new girl Harmony. I just got her last week so only have before pics for now... she's a Paint yearling and I'm only 5'!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, Jess she is so sweet, what are your plans for her???


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine -


Ceda 









One month later...










Dahlia 

















One month later & gaining...










Sapphire

















And after!


















Willie









And after!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Oscar
The pic of me with him was the 1st day i got him. Then the pic of him in his stable is a few weeks later. Then the one of him out in the field was after he got clipped then the rest are from 2010 i think lol


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Good job with the rescues guys! I love to see these horses that get a second chance


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*Not your Average Rescue*

Here is Nico the day he got off the trailer. It took us a while to load him. While he was not underweight (he was actually a bit fat when he came to us) he was starved for attention. His owner bought him thinking he was a 'dead broke' horse...rode him once, got tossed. He caught him, ripped the tack off and turned him loose on 40 acres. He was more of a mental rescue. He had not been touched (literally) for atleast a year. Hes well on his way and back to riding.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't really have any "before" photos, but I do know that she was rescued by the ASPCA in pretty bad shape, and when I got her she was nice and fattened up although she was 150 lbs overweight and had no muscle tone. They definitely did their job getting the weight back on her and caring for her after she had been neglected and starved, but it took awhile to get her looking lean and athletic...but here she is, and I think she looks great!  

Rescues are the best!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

The only one who wasn't rescued was Spring.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

PonderosaMiniatures said:


> Oh, Jess she is so sweet, what are your plans for her???


Whatever she wants to do 

I've always wanted a chestnut frame, and she's so sweet and I know she'll be gorgeous once she's in better shape  I should take pics that show her back, it's worse than the photos appear. Anyhow, she's a keeper, and what we end up doing will be english, but what specifically will be up to her... what she seems to enjoy/be good at.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Sonya was a rescue. I didn't get her from a rescue but rescued her myself. Her old owners had only bought her because she came as a package deal with 2 other horses. 
They were either going to sell her, or send her to slaughter.t They had only had her 2 weeks. Didnt even give her a chance. She was on an acre and a half with 2 other horses, and that was the whole yard. I bought her on the tuesday and they were going to send her to the feedlot on wednesday. 

Here she is the 2nd night i had her. Her halter was 4 inches too small, so i am guessing they had it on her for a while and never loosened it.
She was a little underweight, but nothing a bag of grain couldn't fix.
18 months old.










And here she is now!









And with baby, a little thin, but she is feeding a monster.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Awww ^^ I like the last picture.

What a cute baby running with mom while shes working!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay I can't resist posting. An abused "rescue" from auction, Kelty 9 months ago:
(All scratches, and a little bit underweight)









And after some TLC, and lots of Nustock, and Tricare:










And a crummy phone picture:










I know this is an older thread, but I've been looking at for days! <3 those rescues


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if this would actually qualify since we didn't actually get her from a rescue. However, she did belong to a friend and had simply been turned out to pasture with no handling for a few years. She was 7 years old and had been bred by the QH stud that she had been turned out with. Her owner was planning to just take her to auction and you can probably guess what would have happened to a 7 year old mare that was halter broke and nothing more. Anyway.

Before:









After: (this is one of the most current pix I have :?)


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

well done everybody they all look fantastic you guys should be so proud


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

Now i want to rescue a horse....


----------

